# Reginald the Velociraptor



## Reginald (Jul 2, 2011)

Name: Reginald
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Velociraptor Mongoliensis
Height: 3"
Weight: 15kg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Orange and yellow fur, beige skin.
- Markings: Black upper face, black stripes along tail
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: 4 teeth on each side stick out
Behavior and Personality: He's pretty relaxed. He just likes sleeping and eating, really. He likes a fuss being made of him, however.

Skills: Hunting, speed, looking after children.
Weaknesses: Occasionally eats said children.

Likes: Meat, pretty people, slow prey, sleeping, staying in bed all day.
Dislikes: Vegetables, people irritating him, n00bs.

History: Left his family at around 17, moved into his own flat and just chilled. He had a pretty normal childhood. Batman wasn't his dad and he didn't lose his family in a housefire.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: NAKED. Clothes don't fit him right.
Picture: Click here

Birthdate: 01/01
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Meat
Favorite drink: Mountain Dew
Favorite location: In forests
Favorite weather: Cool
Favorite color: Orange

Least liked food: Lettuce
Least liked drink: Coffee
Least liked location: In someones stomach
Least liked weather: Boiling hot

Favorite person: His mate
Least liked person: Most people
Friends: His mate, Gideon etc.
Relations: None of significance.
Enemies: None
Significant other: Toki, a Mahakala
Orientation: Pan


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

Needs a bit more on history and seems a rather plain character.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 2, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Needs a bit more on history and seems *a rather plain character*.


 
Come on!  He may need more history, but he's a velociraptor who likes scarves and eats children (sometimes).  What with the scarves, all he otherwise needs is to be a Doctor Who fan...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

I like this character, lack of history be damned.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

Feels a bit too meshed into your own life (I think anyways). Gives me some conflicting feelings.


----------



## ProgOtter (Jul 3, 2011)

...and nobody mentioned that he's only 3 inches tall? :U


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

3 inch velociraptor = the best pet


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

ProgOtter said:


> ...and nobody mentioned that he's only 3 inches tall? :U


 
Isn't it 3 feet?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

" is inches, ' is feet


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> " is inches, ' is feet


 
Must me a typo on OP's part.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

Prolly, or he could be a micro

either way, still okay w/ me


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Prolly, or he could be a micro
> 
> either way, still okay w/ me


 
If you look at the picture he linked, the raptor is leg length.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2011)

3 inches tall and 15 kilos?  Wow!

edit: Ignore me, my slow internet and I suck immensely.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

well fiinnenee

it's still cute hdksjfvnd


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Come on!  He may need more history, but he's a  velociraptor who likes scarves and eats children (sometimes).  What  with the scarves, all he otherwise needs is to be a Doctor Who  fan...


Problem solved!


----------

